# 1/4 mile meeting - Santa Pod RWYB - Sept 4th



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Given the interest in the "off topic" thread about my 535d about having a 1/4 mile drag meeting - I'm organising one.

*See my post on 3rd page regarding possible date change* - Due to popular demand :; Sept 4th it is - I'll be there. Let me know on this thread if you'll be there too 

Details for Santa pod can be found at the URLs below.

Clive

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/dates.htm
http://www.santapod.co.uk/index.php


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll do my best...

It's certainly a weekend I'm supposed to be at home (rather than Lisa's) so shouldn't be a problem... :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We're at V festival that weekend so can't make it  Would love to go another time though.

L


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Plenty of RWYB's during the year Lou, so I'm sure you'll be able to make it to another. All this sudden interest - normally Caney and I end up there alone! ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Plenty of RWYB's during the year Lou, so I'm sure you'll be able to make it to another. All this sudden interest - normally Caney and I end up there alone! ;-)


very true clive! bagsy me up against jampott or even better scotty :twisted: i'll be there on sunday10th july for the vw sprint day BTW


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll try and make it. 

p.s. Are we stripping our cars out? :roll: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I may bring my new car to see what she'll do


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of RWYB's during the year Lou, so I'm sure you'll be able to make it to another. All this sudden interest - normally Caney and I end up there alone! ;-)
> ...


Or even better, ME :lol:

I'm defo up for this Clive, assuming i get my car back in time  or it still has a functioning gearbox on the day


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm defo up for this Clive, assuming i get my car back in time


Blimey Paul - what's likely to keep your car off the road for best part of 7 weeks?! 

Edit: Just read it - doh!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in Clive, I'm sure my TT will hold it's own!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in Clive. Never been to one of these!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Do we just pay on the day, or do we need to book?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just turn up and pay on the day Mikey.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I'll try and make it.
> 
> p.s. Are we stripping our cars out? :roll: :wink:


if you want to beat me then yes  depends how serious you are about getting a good time in suppose!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Damn & blast.

Can't make that weekend now, as i'm at a stag do in Lloret-De-Mar. Thought the stag weekend was the week before, but got tickets yesterday & it clashes (pi$$ed off).

Will keep my eyes peeled for another opportunity & defo come along to that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast.
> 
> Can't make that weekend now, as i'm at a stag do in Lloret-De-Mar. Thought the stag weekend was the week before, but got tickets yesterday & it clashes (pi$$ed off).
> 
> Will keep my eyes peeled for another opportunity & defo come along to that.


Scaredy cat!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast.
> 
> Can't make that weekend now, as i'm at a stag do in Lloret-De-Mar. Thought the stag weekend was the week before, but got tickets yesterday & it clashes (pi$$ed off).
> 
> Will keep my eyes peeled for another opportunity & defo come along to that.


shame i was looking forward to beating you :wink:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll come down if my clutch is still intact from the 10th.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Ryan said:


> I'll come down if my clutch is still intact from the 10th.


as in 10th july? gti festival at the pod?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes ,i'll be at the pod for gti festival.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

steve

I'll put the august date in my diary.... hopefully make it, although I know a nice man in a 965 Turbo that has done a sub-11 second time :wink: wonder if he will be around, just for you !

regards


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi sundeep,hows things


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

caney said:


> hi sundeep,hows things


good....

missed going gti intl after 10 good years  but I see next years venue is in your patch !

but off to the nurburgring next weekend 8)

1/4 mile..... in theory the 993 can do a sub 14 (just) but with my clutch and gearbox will loose me time (need to be gentle) so hopefully as close to 14 as possible (?)

hopefully I'll make the day to see......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damn & blast.
> ...


Me scared?, i think not :lol:

Was a close call, but a weekend of fun & beer in the sun did just win it over ragging my car 8) :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damn & blast.
> ...


In your wildest dreams of course :wink:

Will defo make the next available one. September is totally out, but if thier's one that can be sorted for October, then i'm their. 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

But Paul, I only chose August as you said September was out, and now you "suddenly" can't make that either now you've seen the attendee list ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> But Paul, I only chose August as you said September was out, and now you "suddenly" can't make that either now you've seen the attendee list ;-)


*LOL*.

Right, i've double & treble checked my diary for the next 3 months & i can do either the 1st or 2nd weekend in August, 3rd weekend is out due to stag weekend (no way i'm missing that) & last weekend is out due to little lads 1st birthday. 1st weekend in Sept is OK, 2nd weekend is out due to a wedding & 3rd weekend is out, as i'm at VMAX 9, 4th weekend looks OK, but i'll probably end up having my stag weekend in Prague that weekend. October is fairly clear right now. :lol: :lol:

As a side & total coincidence, the gearbox issue has made me a little worried about ragging the car for now. I need AmD to give it the full once over when i get the car back & will need to live with it for a few weeks to allow the car to inspire me with confidence again.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm going to try and make this meet too


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

PaulS said:


> I'm going to try and make this meet too


good stuff :twisted:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I hope to be there 

The TT is pretty much ready for sustained abuse now 

I have already had a play against a tweaked S4 & it could not get away from me and this was in a pretty straight line not twisties but would like to run against one again.

I would also be interested in running against you Clive, see if your big turbo with huge power but some lag.. fairs against a stressed K04 with faster spool up & quicker reving through the flywheel/pulleys 

I would will probably get my arse kicked :lol:

I dont feel the need to take on the mighty caney as I am sure the nitrous beast would anhilate me :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

UK225 said:


> I dont feel the need to take on the mighty caney as I am sure the nitrous beast would anhilate me :wink:


are you trying to reel me in morgan :wink: i'm sure you wouldn't be far behind! be good to see a few other tt's there to! tbh early september would probably be a better date,cooler weather less dense air


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Having had a couple of requests, and having looked at what dates RWYB is actually on at Santa Pod, how does Sun Sept 4th sound to everyone - so far as I can tell both Caney and Clarkson should be able to make this one...

I might still go along on the 12th for a blast in any case 

Thoughts?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure if I can make September 4th, but don't hold back because of me. There will be plenty more to burn my clutch out!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Mikey.

If we go with the Sept date, looks like (good work Caney  ) we might be able to get Audi Driver along for a little coverage....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll ask Lou whether I can come out and play


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sun Sept 4th currently looks good to me, unless something else springs up, or my diary isn't uptodate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, now this could be something i might be interested in providing i've got the Trevor 'run-in' properly by then.

The date looks good (at the momment), so I'll keep an eye on this thread for updates.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

the t350 is an awsome car! nice choice and an engine tone to die for


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sept 4th seems good for more people, so lets go for that. I might go in August too, but lets make the forum visit September.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> the t350 is an awsome car! nice choice and an engine tone to die for


Thanks chap. I certainly am looking forward to it! 



clived said:


> Sept 4th seems good for more people, so lets go for that. I might go in August too, but lets make the forum visit September.


When speaking to Rob(b3ves) on fri night, he also seemed keen for the Sep date. 

God knows what car he will bring though, he will probably have gone through another 3 or 4 marques by then!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm still going although i'd like to go in august aswell ,when are you going clive?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, i didn't notice an additional date had been offered.

I've checked & double checked & it looks as though the additional date in September is perfect, so pop me down as an attendee


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

it's looking good so far! i'll give audi driver a ring this week to confirm this date


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yep definitely up for this and I will try to rope in Stu.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Great to see so many of you can make it along - should be a good day out 

Ryan - I might still go along in August some time, but not the weekend of the 12th - I'll post up if I'm going to go...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Great to see so many of you can make it along - should be a good day out
> 
> Ryan - I might still go along in August some time, but not the weekend of the 12th - I'll post up if I'm going to go...


 come on then clive get a list up of attendees so far


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I might well be up for this too.. not so much to rag mine, but to referee the fights that will break out between the 300 bhp+ boys 

Be good to see Rob, Paul etc together again - even if I am the only one who still has a TT!

Mart.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is this still on?????

Missus was pushing the buttons about my up-coming weekend trips & wanted to be sure to include this one.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Is this still on?????
> 
> Missus was pushing the buttons about my up-coming weekend trips & wanted to be sure to include this one.


i presume so as nothing has changed as far as i know!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTTT nudge... 

Can everyone who is coming just pop a quick "yes" on here so we know who to expect?

Oh, and what times do you expect to run. Personally I'd be more than chuffed if I get under 14s...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> BTTT nudge...
> 
> Can everyone who is coming just pop a quick "yes" on here so we know who to expect?
> 
> Oh, and what times do you expect to run. Personally I'd be more than chuffed if I get under 14s...


Yes, i'm coming, 100% confirmed with er indoors so no going back now.

Can we have an attendee list now??

Having never been to one of these 1/4 mile events before, i hope the actual logisitcs on the day become obvious, when to run, where to locate yourself etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BTTT nudge...
> ...


Me too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In a good way it's a free-for-all - you just queue up and run as you want to - apart from remembering to bring your driving licence, and getting there fairly early in the day if you want a good few runs, there is nothing to remember or organise


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How do you get to run against your mates... or don't you?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> How do you get to run against your mates... or don't you?


what? you've got some :lol: we should all meet at the top end of the strip at 8.45 am and walk down to sign on at 9am. if we all join the queue in pairs then we'll get to run against each other  then swap over after each run?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Me Me Me! I can't wait! 

I'll only be doing a few runs though, 'cos i will have literally only just got her back from her 1000 mile run-in service on the day before(2nd), and even though i will be able to give her full beans on the rev counter, she still needs to be treated with a bit of respect at this early stage.

One note, I will be getting back from holiday on the 2nd (going on the 26th), so if there are any changes or details needed whilst im away, can somebody please call me whilst im away. 

Cheers


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kev, PM me your moby...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

list so far
CANEY-confirmed
CLIVE-confirmed
TIM-confirmed
PAUL-confirmed
K-POWELL-confirmed
anyone else?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Fingers cross but I can't confirm. I'm on call and can't be that far away. I have a Swedish guy coming over to help with the holiday shortfall and it depends if he can cover.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'll see if Gemma is up for it, otherwise I should spend the weekend with her as it's the last one before she goes off to college.

I'll confirm by Monday 29th August.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Serious question (really to those who are going) - should I bring the TT or the BM? :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Serious question (really to those who are going) - should I bring the TT or the BM? :?


 why wouldn't you bring the tt? after all it has 340bhp doesn't it? you haven't put it to the test yet! or are you worried it will be slower than the BM :wink: do you not want to find out how much of an improvement it is over a chipped tt


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can't make it guys. 

The guy over from Sweden covering work holidays flys out on Friday meaning I'm on call and can't be miles from home. :?

Then again since I'm off to the 'ring a few days later going with a clutch may be an advantage!

Have fun all. I hope you meet up with a M3 or two. :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

so who's coming then?


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm up there this Sunday (95% certain), a bit worried about losing my 1/4mile virginity in a pretty much standard 225. Anyone wanna put my worries at rest??

also, u lot meeting and signing up together or just gonna look out for any TT's?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't find my driving license...

Haven't had it since the car was in to Audi for the pulley replacement back in April...

If it turns up when I hunt for it later, I'll be there...

If not, there ain't much point me pitching up.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna have to bail as well 

Been out in Houston since Sunday with work & the missus is pilling on the grief about all my time away from home & the fact she's doing all the littlun duties along with working full time.

Given i'm off to The Ring next weekend with scoTTy & co for 4 days & then another VMAX the following weekend, i can't now justify 4 weekends in a row away from home or partly away from home.

Sorry, i'll try harder for the next one.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I was ok for the first date but doubt if I can make this later one now 

I also need to think about preserving my clutch for a run into Germany soon :wink:

When are you guys meeting up at the 'ring (sorry don't have the time to read thru all these threads  )


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

i'm hoping to be there, bring the tt clive.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lol at you lot! i thought most of you were 100% on this? this is why i never bothered confirming with audi driver in the end  for you that are going i will be parked at the top carpark where the cars enter the queue at 8.45 am. i will look out for any tt's


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> lol at you lot! i thought most of you were 100% on this? this is why i never bothered confirming with audi driver in the end  for you that are going i will be parked at the top carpark where the cars enter the queue at 8.45 am. i will look out for any tt's


Not S4's? :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > lol at you lot! i thought most of you were 100% on this? this is why i never bothered confirming with audi driver in the end  for you that are going i will be parked at the top carpark where the cars enter the queue at 8.45 am. i will look out for any tt's
> ...


we'll have to wait and see tim


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> When are you guys meeting up at the 'ring (sorry don't have the time to read thru all these threads  )


[off topic]
Travel out Sat 10th for evening session then through Sunday and Monday, returning on Tues 13th

Message me if you're interested. :wink: 
[/off topic]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I can't go either 

Have fun


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, erm, it's me and Caney again? :roll:

And Kwattro and Ryan?

Rob, do you think Kev will come if you aren't?

Can you post here Today / Fri / Sat if you are CONFIRMED to be there. Tim, hope you can find that licence (and that reminds me - best go find mine!).


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Rob, do you think Kev will come if you aren't?


He suggested he would, regardless.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm still 95% sure me attending on Sunday - however, i won't be there at 8.45, probably near 10.30ish.

Hope to see a few of you there


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kwaTTro said:


> I'm still 95% sure me attending on Sunday - however, i won't be there at 8.45, probably near 10.30ish.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you there


are you running then? signing on is at 9am and it can get very busy! also it's supposed to be 80 degrees on sunday so the earlier you run the better your times will probably be!


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

caney said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still 95% sure me attending on Sunday - however, i won't be there at 8.45, probably near 10.30ish.
> ...


try and get there for bout 9.30 then - not going up against u though - ain't got no nos in my boot - most i got is running on optimax


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

cars going back to vagtech tomorrow as i'm gettting strange ratly noises from gearbox when letting the clutch out :? i'm soooo peed off with my car at the moment  i'll still be there though


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I'll be at Edition 38 mate. It would have been nice to come and watch but Edition 38 is going to be amazing!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> cars going back to vagtech tomorrow as i'm gettting strange ratly noises from gearbox when letting the clutch out :? i'm soooo peed off with my car at the moment  i'll still be there though


Running?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

hope someone is still going ,don't want to be the only one there!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > cars going back to vagtech tomorrow as i'm gettting strange ratly noises from gearbox when letting the clutch out :? i'm soooo peed off with my car at the moment  i'll still be there though
> ...


depends on what they find :? seems to be off the road too much lately  i'll let you know tomorrow!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> depends on what they find :? seems to be off the road too much lately  i'll let you know tomorrow!


Give me a call Steve. Good luck!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After getting back from holiday early this morn (5am). I have literally just rung the dealer to get the full SP on my car and i have been told that she won't be delivered back to me untill Wednesday at the very earliest.  Apparantly the rattly passenger door i asked them to attend to requires a new window runner and the part has been ordered fropm the factory, but isn't expected till tuesday. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, that's all the non-TT exotica pulled out then  but I'm still going, if nothing else to get a pre-2.1 conversion time out of the car. Driving licence in the glove box, oil an water checked.... ready to go!

For those who are going, I plan to get there fairly early as I have to leave by 3pm latest. For those of you (i.e. not Steve!) I've not met, there aren't usually many TTs there, let alone green roadsters, so I should be easy to find


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Well, that's all the non-TT exotica pulled out then


Sorry Clive  Before i went away, I had packed ready to go tommorow as well, so im gutted abotu this 'cos i was looking forward to it. If you feel like it, please feel free to give my TVR dealer a call to tell them off for not delivering the window runner in time!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi clive,went to vagtech and guess what? yep the rattle had stopped :? on the way back it started again! i'll be there early too as i've got a barby to go to later on. i'm gonna give it a go though so bring a strong tow rope mate :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll be there,i'll be in my yellow s3, first time up the strip and standard clutch is starting to give...get my exuses in now!!
Come and say hello as i'm on my own


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No, you come say hello to us! :-*

Kwattro, you coming?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice to meet you clive and steve, didn't manage to crack 14 seconds because of my naff standard clutch that had a habit of sticking to the floor if i launched even slightly hard.Although the car clearly had potential with the high trap speeds.I'll have to invest in a decent clutch to hold the torque down.Good time from you caney,did you do any better clive?


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

hey guys - absolutely GUTTED i missed it today!

had a last minute HEAVY night for mate's birthday and ended up in Broad Street in Birmingham - was completely wasted and got up at 10am (after getting in at 6am!) thinking 

GUTTED - would've been a good 2month anniversary gift since I got my TT too!
[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice to meet you too Ryan. Kwattro, hope the head's ok! 



Ryan said:


> did you do any better clive?


Nope :?

I guess I win the "reliability" award having beaten you both on the occasions that your cars broke, but I'm not happy at only shaving 0.1s or so off my "old" TT times - I know it was hot, but.....

I'll be doing some investigation over the next week or so....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep,I think i bit of investigation is needed on your car clive as it should have been getting 100+ trap speeds ,perhaps a independant RR would help?Hope caney can dig out the footage of me against that 350z,perhaps he should accidently lose all footage of me melting my clutch on the start line...had a good time,be good to have another go when all our respective problems are fixed and perhaps some of you will turn up this time!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

good to meet you ryan  definately get yourself a sports clutch! mines going back to vagtech for more investigation :? drove home fine though without any problems which was good  clive you ned to get that car on some rollers mate :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a good time!

Get yourself along to the RR in Newport on 17th Clive! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm gonna get my driving license sorted out and try to attend the next one. Got "something" planned for the car this week, and would really like to get on a RR - shame Newport is so far away...


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

so what times did you get ladies?


----------

